# Furnished Apartment Wanted in Singapore



## dumuru (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, am looking for a furnished apartment in Singapore for four people, i.e., two bedrooms. Must have cooking facilities. It is wanted as soon as possible for about a week (until 30 January). Any help would be most appreciated.


----------

